# Best jetter in the industry.....it's not a jetter.



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hear me out.....most of us don't need a big jetter like the 18gpm at 4000 psi. I use 5.5 gpm at 4350 psi and destroy roots in 6" pipe. The 4018's work best when dealing with 8" and above full of grease or sludge. But many of us need to jet laterals to remove root....out to 200' no bigger then 6". Plus I know alot of plumbers who started with 4018 and downsized because they never used all 18gpm.

So here's who I think has the best bang for the buck by far. http://www.pressurewasher.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/2a-SCG-Spec.pdf

I'm really digging that 10gpm at 4000 psi. Big enough for a ton of flow but not so big that you have a huge pressure drop in 3/8 hose. Now that's a bare bones setup so it doesn't include the water tank, hose reels, hose or nozzles but those are cheaper to pay for separately. 

That would easily run a warthog, root ranger or jetaxe nozzle. Those are the three nozzles I use at 5.5 gpm, with amazing success. Looking up my records, I've done 40 jobs with my new jetter....I only have 18.1 hours on the clock. That's not a lot of run time to clean a sewer.....bump that number to 10gpm and that's now even faster and can deal with grease. 

So why do I like Bulldog Pro? Because the owner, Jerry, is the engineer who builds and designs them for the pressure washing industry where they're used 6 hours a day, 5 days a week for 52 weeks.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

That could definitely work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

9mm or .45acp? 

Just kidding haha. Nice unit though


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

It only showed 3800psi on that one though. I think the difference between 3800 and 4200 is significant. At least I notice a huge difference on mine


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

_~snip~_


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

No one cares about what someone did 25 years ago. That's a skid that's bigger then the trailer jetters of that time period


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

PPRI said:


> It only showed 3800psi on that one though. I think the difference between 3800 and 4200 is significant. At least I notice a huge difference on mine


I asked Jerry and he says they can build to any spec. What's the specs on yorsr?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

My 'big' jetter (4000 psi and 18 gpm) rarely needs the 18 gpm or the 1/2" hose. Most of my work is done with 1/4 and 3/8" hoses. However, I jet 18-24" storm drain pipes for a premium fee regularly. Because I can. I jetted 10 hours or more of 18 and 24" storm drain pipes after relentless rain last month. Every hour was billed at $450 hr.

The trailer jetter is popular for a reason, it handles a wide variety of jobs. All jetters do their job, the bigger jetter simply does more.

Just my opinion, not trying to start a war of words or offend.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> No one cares about what someone did 25 years ago. That's a skid that's bigger then the trailer jetters of that time period


Sorry, I was just trying to affirm that pressure washer manufactures can make good jetters. I will attempt to delete my other post since it seemed to offend.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Sorry, I was just trying to affirm that pressure washer manufactures can make good jetters. I will attempt to delete my other post since it seemed to offend.


There's no offense but you're trying to compare technology of years ago.....years ago. Like the remote thread and your experience in the army with power surges....how long ago were you in the army? Technology has moved ahead in leaps and bound and remembering what used to be only holds you back.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

How's that for changing technology?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> There's no offense but you're trying to compare technology of years ago.....years ago. Like the remote thread and your experience in the army with power surges....how long ago were you in the army? Technology has moved ahead in leaps and bound and remembering what used to be only holds you back.


Trouble is other industries do not realize that a power surge might be the issue. Tell me why are they having ground problems with their remotes? When it comes to electronics and electrical systems, the technology only got smaller. It still the same, with one exception, the smaller stuff burns out easier. Hence till this day places that has sensitive equipment use power relays to power up equipment that can cause a spike in the primary system. That has not changed in over 50 + years.

As for the pressure washer / jetter company from 25 years ago, their units were comparable in size with the equipment on the market now that put out 4000 PSI @ 5.5 GPM Pump technology and sizing a proper motor to run it has not changed at all. 

What has changed is more end users are educated enough to realize when a sewer equipment manufacture makes a claim of a PSI @ GPM is false when the engine is clearly undersized for the task at hand. 

But hell what do I know... I only use what I learned in the past so not to make the same mistakes in the future.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> How's that for changing technology?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What I see is extremely simple technology implemented into a jetter.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> What I see is extremely simple technology implemented into a jetter.



What I see is a lot of damn wires. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> What I see is extremely simple technology implemented into a jetter.


Maybe you should build a remote if that simple?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

This thread reminded me why I got the 4018usj, yeah it's expensive, but it does what any of those pressure washers cant


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I use the 3/8 most of the time. Just last week about 4pm Fri, for another plumber I go at it (a severe area drain root problem) with the 3/8 warthog it was bouncing off, and the roots were getting really clean. Told everyone to stand back, put the 1/2 inch roto drill in there and booya,, I get rid of about 10 ft and was able to roll up before it was dark. This happens about 1 or twice a month. Yeah I'm sure it, 10 gpm could have taken care of business, but you would have had to,,, roll up in the dark. I can see where I would consider 10 gpm but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't settle. I just did a city job last week that got me mega work because I could do 10 inch. It was a huge payday as it brought me into a 70 ft 10 inch liner job with 4 RE instatements, I'm not in on it if I just had 10gpm.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> Technology has moved ahead in leaps and bound and remembering what used to be only holds you back.


Including the folding ruler? Now some may take offence to that here! LOL!

All joking aside, You do make some good points about pressure washers, as well as others with the big rig set ups.

Go big = do anything. Awesome, I'd rather have more than I need than not enough.

Go too big too soon and go under.

About ten years ago there was a excavator guy around here that was very fair priced, did great work in a timely manner. His business took off, and well deserved. He went out and bought the cat's meow of digging equipment and truck/trailer to haul it. His monthly payments went through the roof and in turn he had to triple his price. I haven't heard hide nor hair of him in about eight years.

Location and it's needs have a big roll to play on what's right too.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

My area----- I am going to stick with my American Jetter 8GPM 3800PSI. It does everything I want and customers are pleased with the price and results.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Maybe you should build a remote if that simple?


Problem is the manufactures are set in their ways of doing things. I have designed a foot switch that is safe to use even if its underwater. It basically has a 9 volt battery in the pedal, and a nice simple switch, just like the old A/C switches has. Completely safe since you will not get electrocuted by 9 volts. It is far more superior than the air foot switch. It will not stop the machine if you shift your weight on the pedal, it lose air and turn off the machine.

As for the jetters remotes, I would use PLC's (Programmable Logic Circuits), they are designed to handle very harsh environments like high moisture, extreme vibrations, heat, cold, electrical surges, and any other extreme environment out there. Another thing I would do is have a secondary power control system for the sensitive electronics, that is isolated from the power source used for the main jetter. 

A side note PLC technology is very old school, it came about in 1968, and is still used today in many factories, processing plants, and even nuclear reactors. The PLC system would eliminate a lot of those relays, and allow for reprograming without the need for rewiring the whole control panel.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

My Mongoose remote has worked everytime. Even 300-400 feet away. Sometimes I have can't even hear the jetter at high rpm I'm so far away.

How does a foot pedal work anyway? Is it a 2nd hose that you pull with the jet hose to the insertion site?


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Ben, it's a little under powered but it'll run up to 4300 psi at the unloader and push about 5gpm at that if we drop pressure to 3600psi we can get about 7.5gpm flow. Of course the specs change dramatically depending on which hose it is flowing into.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> My Mongoose remote has worked everytime. Even 300-400 feet away. Sometimes I have can't even hear the jetter at high rpm I'm so far away.
> 
> How does a foot pedal work anyway? Is it a 2nd hose that you pull with the jet hose to the insertion site?


Your hose on your big reel would get taken to the cleanout and the foot pedal attached to it. A hose reel cart of 3/8 or 1/4 would get attached to the outlet side of the jetter. 

Turn the jetter on and step on the foot pedal to have water come out the nozzle. To pulsate, step on the foot pedal real fast. To turn water off, step off the foot pedal. Basically it's an inline valve that you step on to open up.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Problem is the manufactures are set in their ways of doing things. *I have designed a foot switch that is safe to use even if its underwater. It basically has a 9 volt battery in the pedal, and a nice simple switch, just like the old A/C switches has. Completely safe since you will not get electrocuted by 9 volts. It is far more superior than the air foot switch. It will not stop the machine if you shift your weight on the pedal, it lose air and turn off the machine.*
> 
> As for the jetters remotes, I would use PLC's (Programmable Logic Circuits), they are designed to handle very harsh environments like high moisture, extreme vibrations, heat, cold, electrical surges, and any other extreme environment out there. Another thing I would do is have a secondary power control system for the sensitive electronics, that is isolated from the power source used for the main jetter.
> 
> A side note PLC technology is very old school, it came about in 1968, and is still used today in many factories, processing plants, and even nuclear reactors. The PLC system would eliminate a lot of those relays, and allow for reprograming without the need for rewiring the whole control panel.


Pics or it never happened. Plus on top of that if the foot pedal was so good, why isn't AJ selling it? We talked about this years ago when you mentioned it on Ridgid and there hasn't been one picture or video of it ever. 

You got that electronics degree....why not use it since you see a need in the industry? Anyone can type about what "should" happen.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't know about all of this. I hang my remote around my neck and push buttons. Seems pretty simple.


----------

